

The School of Life (youtube autoplay) - weinzierl
https://www.youtube.com/user/schooloflifechannel
This is a nice collection of introductory videos to philosophical topics. I found the short bios of philosophers (for example Albert Camus [1]) especially entertaining.<p>Unfortunately the only good link to this collection is the Youtube channel and it has annoying autoplay.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=jQOfbObFOCw
======
tambourine_man
Thank you for this. It seems like a wonderful channel

